# Bretton Woods - 12/25/15



## dlague (Dec 27, 2015)

Skiing at BW has become sort of a tradition over the past few years.  Oddly enough, this year was better that last year.  While it rained the morning of last year.  This year the weather was much better.  It was too warm but the clouds helped out keeping conditions actually pretty nice.  There was T2B skiing via Upper Swoop which was there steepest offering and was also the best skiing.  That trail in combination with Sawyer's Swoop was super fun considering the start of this season.  Bigger Ben had some exposed areas but easy to ski around.  Big Ben and Ben had great coverage.  And Bretton's Wood skied well too.  Range View was by far the busiest trail with so many beginners that it was irritating.  Around 3 it started getting colder and the trails developed a crust which made skiing faster.   The trails were never soft, rather a doing like PP.  Carving was very fun.  It was an extra special day since we had all of our boys with us making turns for the first time in seven years.  Our oldest lost interest years ago and we talked him back into it.  Overall,  it was a great cruising day.  We took advantage of every roller or side trail kicker we could find.  Those trails are pretty easy but you can fly in them.

Overall, BW has a good product so far based on the start of the season.  There are no bump runs, then again, does BW ever have bump runs?

Looking Down Range View


Looking Up Range View


Upper Swoop


Bigger Ben 


View from the Lodge



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2015)

I think what helps to save BW's base is the angle at which the sun hits the slopes.  The trails never got soft which made it all the more fun!  This was taken around 2:30.  Picture looks darker than it really was.


----------



## Edd (Dec 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> There are no bump runs, then again, does BW ever have bump runs?



The answer is yes, absolutely. Aggassiz literally has a sign at the top saying "No grooming please". Normally fully bumped. Granny's Grit and Crawford's Blaze are usually left ungroomed. Many of the trails are left ungroomed on one side or the other. Add to that the bumps under the lifts and the many tree runs and you normally have thousands of bumps at BW.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes sides are usually fun, just need to watch out for the frozen death Cookies that look like soft pillows !!
And once in the glades go far right or left. Most only go down the middle.  Crazy !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

Edd said:


> The answer is yes, absolutely. Aggassiz literally has a sign at the top saying "No grooming please". Normally fully bumped. Granny's Grit and Crawford's Blaze are usually left ungroomed. Many of the trails are left ungroomed on one side or the other. Add to that the bumps under the lifts and the many tree runs and you normally have thousands of bumps at BW.





JDMRoma said:


> Yes sides are usually fun, just need to watch out for the frozen death Cookies that look like soft pillows !!
> And once in the glades go far right or left. Most only go down the middle.  Crazy !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Well I will have to hunt them down next time I am there and winter is full on.  I usually only good for 2-3 days there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

I've said it before, but I'll say it again.  There is fun to be had at Bretton Woods if you look in the right places.  Of course that assumes that they have snow.


----------



## HouseQuinn (Dec 30, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again.  There is fun to be had at Bretton Woods if you look in the right places.  Of course that assumes that they have snow.





Amen. Spent many days there lapping glades without seeing another soul. When the weather & snow are less than optimal, BW is the best thing going IMO.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 30, 2015)

I used to be a "Bretton Woods sucks" tough guy I guess.

It is kinda flat after all. 

Now I am perfectly happy to be cruising sweet conditions when all the tough guy ski areas have crap for product.

Time marches on I guess.......


----------



## HouseQuinn (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh it's definitely flat, but IMO that's one of the things that makes snow stay so nice for so long there. I've shown up there literally days after a storm and found shit like this. I'd rather ski flatter terrain full of powder than steeper stuff that's ice or cord.


----------

